# kraken at 13 months



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nothing special first with gunfire...

http://youtu.be/JGF9V4Vk_gY


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Coming along nicely. Looks like he's got a little more size to him since you last posted a video.


----------



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

I could've sworn I saw an angry old marine with only nine fingers! I would recognize that old boonie hat anywhere.....


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

He was trying to get me to sell....but that one is staying

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like the guy I know for sure. Nice pup, i cant say I blame him. Are you from our neck of the woods?


----------

